# Custom Knife Making Class



## vcd1363 (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on where you can attend a custom knife making classes? Any tech schools in N Ga. that might do that?? Thanks


----------



## Buck111 (Apr 19, 2007)

What style of knives are you interested in making?


----------



## vcd1363 (Apr 20, 2007)

Fixed blade, always looking for a new hobby and enjoy woodworking and I am very familiar with handtools. Not really wanting to get into the whole forging process but would like to build custom handles for premade blades. Thanks


----------



## jedediah (Apr 20, 2007)

order a supply catalog from  texas knife makers supply. www.texasknife.com. I`ve ordered some blades from them before. Good quality blades.


----------



## vcd1363 (Apr 20, 2007)

wow,,what a web sight, thanks for the info.


----------



## IFLY4U (Apr 20, 2007)

Try Jantz Knife Supplies and Pops Knife Supplies. Pops is outstanding and great to deal with.


----------



## t wayne (Apr 20, 2007)

You might find some helpful info here.

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/index.php


----------

